# Anybody else watch "Gold Rush" on the Discovery Channel?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I really enjoy watching Gold Rush on Friday nights. I have been a fan of the show since it started.... :nod:

Never cared too much for Todd Hoffman or that Dakota Boy Fred. Huge fan of Grandpa Schnabel (RIP).

I really like the beautiful scenery of the Yukon and mountains, and all the wildlife that make cameo appearances.

My favorite character is Tony "BEEP BEEP" Beets, who cusses in every sentence it seems, but who can get that gold!

Very glad to see Gene Cheeseman and Freddie Dodge back on the show again - those two are amazing at what they do.

Parker Schnabel is kind of take him or leave him - some days okay, some days stubborn and foolish combined.

Pulling for Rick Ness to do well, but he seems kind of snakebit; trying to make mining a business as a startup is so hard....

Anyone else here a fan of the show? My wife even watches once in awhile now - she really likes the gold weigh-ins...


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Have watched every episode. Not a fan of the Dakota and son show. They combined them tonight so it sucked. Maybe I'll record next week if it looks like they are going to pull that again. Then I can speed through the bad part.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I have been a fan of the show since it started.... :nod:
> 
> Anyone else here a fan of the show? My wife even watches once in awhile now - she really likes the gold weigh-ins...


I really enjoyed watching Gold Rush on Friday nights when it first came out. Granted, you can only do so much with the idea of taking gold from the ground and washing it. However, I think the editing and production of this season has been lacking. Instead of one long story divided into a season. It seems like a mini story each week and whether you saw the previous week matters not. ie...the efficiency expert was only in one episode.

Tony Beets dredge storyline made it much more interesting the past few seasons. This season I am either burned out or just bored.

The wife is not a fan of the show, but will watch it with me. However, she is completely out on the Dakota Boys.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Used to watch but got burnt out on it, hooked on live PD now but still watch the gold diggers on occasion. 
I'd also like to see rick successful. I feel like parker got too big for his britches and seemingly forgot where he came from.


----------

